# CTS Turbo ? Audi TTRS ? 2.5T High Flow Downpipe



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*CTS Turbo – Audi TTRS – 2.5T High Flow Downpipe*










We are proud to release our first new product for the TTRS 2.5T. CTS’s TTRS High Flow Downpipe features a CNC machined 4″ T303 stainless steel vband flange and turbo outlet. Our 3″ mandrel-bent stainless steel design is free of obstructions and uses a premium core interlock style flex section. For optimal clearance between downpipe and driveshaft our design splits from a 3″design to a dual 2.5″ design where two more stainless steel flanges mate seamlessly to your secondary catalysts or high flow mid pipes. Each downpipe is hand built in our facility, and test fitted in our hand made jigs to ensure exact fitment each and every time. In addition to the quality craftsmanship and great sound, our TTRS High Flow Downpipes come with installation hardware. The price for one of these works of art? $799.99 shipped for a limited time @ CTSTurbo.com
















































We now offer a TTRS Catalyst bypass / Midpipe kit as well. These pipes replace the restrictive secondary catalytic converters allowing the I5 to breathe easier. This decreases spool time improving horsepower and torque. On top of performance gains, the exhaust note will be drastically improved.

Product Details:

- Hand Crafted from 3" T304 Stainless Steel

- Necessary installation hardware included

- CNC water jet cut flanges

- CNC mandrel bent stainless steel piping

- Polished stainless steel exhaust tubing

- Power gains from 7+ whp 10+ ftlbs torque


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Great to see new vendors offer solutions for the TT-RS!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

good lordy you're right next to me. i would have bought yours if you had it like 6 months ago! 

does it fit right into the oem brackets or do you have other installation equipment to go with it?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Poverty said:


> Looks more restrictive than OEM have you guys even hot gas flow tested this?


I assume they'll claim flow benefit from removing the cat in the DP relative to stock.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Marty said:


> I assume they'll claim flow benefit from removing the cat in the DP relative to stock.



CTS...hello? Is this thing on...?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> CTS...hello? Is this thing on...?


Or not, but hey that's a cool looking open wheel car


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Or not, but hey that's a cool looking open wheel car




....well I WAS interested in this DP. But they can't answer a simple question.


034 Motorsports! whoop whoop! :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

311-in-337 said:


> ....well I WAS interested in this DP. But they can't answer a simple question.
> 
> 
> 034 Motorsports! whoop whoop! :thumbup:


Sorry about that, we're not on the forums daily. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new downpipe. :thumbup:

Our downpipe is listed on the website, and is available for sale all day, every day.


----------



## turbo_sandwich (Aug 20, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> We are proud to release our first new product


Indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> ....well I WAS interested in this DP. But they can't answer a simple question.


hey, they said you would enjoy it, what else do you want!????


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Bout to pull the trigger on this...


CTS, do you guys have install instructions on this? Do the motor mounts need to be loosened (like on the 034 Motorsports DP) to make clearance for the removal/install of this DP?


Thanks!


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

won't really matter which dp you're installing, the stock one that you're removing is the issue. 
at least when i installed my 034, the stock one was tougher to get out than the new one going in.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

311-in-337 said:


> Bout to pull the trigger on this...
> 
> 
> CTS, do you guys have install instructions on this? Do the motor mounts need to be loosened (like on the 034 Motorsports DP) to make clearance for the removal/install of this DP?
> ...


We loosened them, installing these isn't something most enthusiasts can handle. If you have your own lift that would make things much easier. Here's something we've been working on that I mentioned to you that we would share:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> We loosened them, installing these isn't something most enthusiasts can handle. If you have your own lift that would make things much easier. Here's something we've been working on that I mentioned to you that we would share:


well that looks like the APR one :sly:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Poverty said:


> well that looks like the APR one :sly:



In all fairness...it looks much thicker than the APR one, and has a different crash bar.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

311-in-337 said:


> In all fairness...it looks much thicker than the APR one, and has a different crash bar.


Thanks for noticing that this is different than anything out there. A Boeing jet looks a lot like an Airbus jet, they both serve the same purpose too. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> We loosened them, installing these isn't something most enthusiasts can handle. If you have your own lift that would make things much easier. Here's something we've been working on that I mentioned to you that we would share:


That's a big boy, and thick! Must be using every mm behind the front facia. I-frame Al crash bar behind?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Winning hand here at CTS Turbo. TTRS-TTS-TT


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: CTS Turbo – Audi TTRS – 2.5T High Flow Downpipe*



CTS Turbo said:


> We loosened them, installing these isn't something most enthusiasts can handle. If you have your own lift that would make things much easier. Here's something we've been working on that I mentioned to you that we would share:


That looks like a lot of intercooler... What HP level are you targeting? No use in putting too heavy of an intercooler out on the very front of the car. 

Considering that a good quality universal intercooler for a 600HP application can be had from Treadstone for $300, I personally think that there is room in the TT-RS market for a well designed intercooler that is somewhere south of APR money. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished product! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our bespoke downpipe for Audi TTRS is handcrafted and fitted into the car before it is shipped to the customer. We go the extra mile!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Any updates on that intercooler for the TT-RS?

I may just build a custom mount/cross bar, if no one comes out with a reasonably priced intercooler option, which actually provides good cooling well into the 90+ degree F range. since those temps are common during the summer here.

Thank you


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> Any updates on that intercooler for the TT-RS?
> 
> I may just build a custom mount/cross bar, if no one comes out with a reasonably priced intercooler option, which actually provides good cooling well into the 90+ degree F range. since those temps are common during the summer here.
> 
> Thank you


They're very close, we're machining the billet rebar components right now, more photos next week. Please PM us and we can discuss details through there.


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

I'm intrigued to see final product and prices. Subscribed!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> What do we have here?
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for more details!


Pics of the backside? Is it a partial crashbar just welded to the FMIC like the Forge or is it a full bar like APR?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Pics of the backside? Is it a partial crashbar just welded to the FMIC like the Forge or is it a full bar like APR?


It's a full bar.


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! Looks like a very nice piece! What were the gains seen in testing this Intercooler? IE intake temp drops, gain in HP, efficiency etc.?? Nice price point as well!!


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

What is the weight of this IC?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: CTS Turbo – Audi TTRS – 2.5T High Flow Downpipe*



[email protected] said:


> It's practically identical until you get into the details. It's always that way with this company. They find things we and others make, and then they knock off the design with an inferior copy. Also, according to their site, the dimensions of their core are smaller than ours.



Arin, I am not defending the company's overall practices, but in this case there is really one way to get a full size intercooler to fit and that is to build a new crash bar which goes all the way across, behind the intercooler core.

It is an obvious design approach. In fact Forge and Wagner both make me wonder what they were thinking with their 'race' intercoolers. Maybe retaining at least part of the OEM crash bar is driven by European insurance policies or vehicle codes? 

I am going to try out the CTS intercooler and will post up my impressions. I am in TN and have plenty of hot weather to test it's effectiveness. I will post up the good and the bad points, including whether it is able to keep IAT'S down better than the OEM unit. 

Happy motoring.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

cipsony said:


> What is the weight of this IC?


The weight of the intercooler alone is 22.5 lbs. The weight of the full kit is 31.25lbs :beer:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

So far, THIS is the intercoler I have been waiting for. Exploiting all the front end area, no unneeded extras forced upon the customer, like that stupid ass black thermal coating....




EDIT: LOL, but not for that price lol..... ****ing hell. Whats with dumb companies and their 500% markup costs lol.


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

Volume Dan, this is an extremely limited market. It's simple economics.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is another wallpaper for you guys - hit up the link for the high resolution version.










Further TTRS intercooler discussion can be moved to the FMIC specific thread.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Any Customer reviews*



CTS Turbo said:


> CTS Audi TTRS/RS3 2.5T Catalyst bypass/Midpipe Set @ $299.99 shipped


I see your ads all the time. Any reviews or customer videos of your product?
So far I've only heard complaints from your downpipe and Intercooler . Positive reviews might bump up your sales.
I thank you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Ginovega said:


> I see your ads all the time. Any reviews or customer videos of your product?
> So far I've only heard complaints from your downpipe and Intercooler . Positive reviews might bump up your sales.
> I thank you.


Our CTS Turbo facebook page has 626 reviews so far with an average rating of 4.6 out of 5 stars. :beer:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Not responding ith their products*

How come CTS never responded to the problem with their downpipe with Cdyer77? On this forum? Talking about good reviews.:laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

